# Plowing Steep Driveway



## fhon (Mar 15, 2017)

Alright, so I've finally had it with the snowblower. Seems like all we get is wet snow that the blower can't handle. So I've decided I need to get something to plow with. There are two problems I'm facing.

The driveway is steep. Steeper than it looks in the photo.
I'm poor.
I thought about throwing a plow on the truck but its only rwd. So I'm really leaning toward an ATV or lawn tractor. Which could also be great for hauling stuff up and down the hill. But for the amount of use I'm going to get out of it, an ATV seems like over kill. And even used ones on craigslist seem to be running about $700- 800 or more. Any idea what a good setup would be.





  








Driveway




__
fhon


__
Mar 15, 2017








View attachment 171488


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd lean towards a 4wd tractor with a loader on the front, back blade (or blower), and chains. A back blade may be sufficient - just plow going downhill. Can use the tractor for non-winter stuff too.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

how big a blower?


----------



## fhon (Mar 15, 2017)

The blowers not that big. Its a Toro power shift 624. But even if it were bigger I can't stand the slipping and sliding all the way down.

The back blade makes me a little nervous because I'd have to be drive on top of the snow all the way down. But would a bucket be the best way to clear the snow where the plows close the driveway?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

A 40-45 hp tractor should have at least a foot of clearance. The bucket would easily move the pile from the town plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I think a 40-50 HP tractor would cost a little more than a 700-800 dollar ATV, so that may just be beyond his budget.


----------



## fhon (Mar 15, 2017)

True. I'm really considering trying to find something on craigslist that isn't even running and just fix it up. But then I gotta make sure parts are plentiful.

I've even considered throwing a plow on the riding mower but I'm not sure it would be up to the task and I just rebuilt the engine so it would be a shame to kill it again.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

leolkfrm said:


> how big a blower?


W/ the last Blizzard/ RAIN my neighbor has a 9 hp. Husqvarna, looked like w/ the rain, slush was throwing 3ft.
Iv'e got 8 hp. ariens same result. Rule is get to the snow before it rains!!! That's way I have a plow too.


----------



## fhon (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you all for the input! This might be a bad idea but what about a plow on one of the bigger Garden tractors? I know it's not as ideal as an ATV or a larger tractor. But it's gotta be better than a lawn tractor.

My main thinking here is having a back up. When I threw a rod on the lawn tractor I realized how badly I needed it. Whether its mowing in the summer, leaves in the fall or moving firewood in the winter I can't be without it. With the garden tractor I could do all the things the riding mower is doing if something were to happen to it. And I'd also have the snowblower as the backup for the garden tractor when it comes to snow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

silcone spray is your friend with walk behind machines and wet snow...

watch the auctions for a nice 4wd mf compact tractor...cab would be nice too....brand new with loader is about $25000


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

With your price it sounds like you don't have many options. Your RWD truck can make it up that hill ok? 

In your price range all your gonna find is small garden tractors and walk behind blowers. I personally think a garden tractor wouldn't make it back up that hill after the first pass. Unless its 4wd, then I'm sure it would be outta your price range. I've never owned a "tracked" snow blower, maybe others with experience with them could chime in. Not sure if the tracks give them better traction or not.


----------



## fhon (Mar 15, 2017)

Haha, Haven't tried in the snow and I'd hate to find out. I was feeling a little ballsy the one day and tried getting a Ford Focus up in just over a dusting. Made it about half way before sliding back down.

Yeah. I think I'm just gonna have to just keep an eye out for farm auctions and craigslist posts. I don't mind putting some work into it but I just can't justify spending too much with the amount of use it's gonna get.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

have you thought about salting the driveway?....leave a barrel of salt at the top of the crown and throw salt downhill when it is needed


----------



## fhon (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry I'm not 100% sure what you mean. I always salt the driveway after clearing the snow. You mean before the snow?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

You aren't going to find a dependable solution for even 700-800 dollars that will match the snow blower. Buying a nice 4wd ATV and a plow and winch setup is going to be a few grand


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

fhon said:


> Sorry I'm not 100% sure what you mean. I always salt the driveway after clearing the snow. You mean before the snow?


yes pretreat before the snow, or just as it starts so the brine helps keep it from slicking up,


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think a ATV with Chains would due okay.

though with your budget range in my area you'd need to spend $2,000.00 to get a decent ATV to due the job.

where are you located and how many snow falls a year and how much?

example for me is 10-15 snow events a year and avg snow fall of 2-6" with maybe 2-4 events being 6" plus

I have had a 2002 Honda 450 Foreman ATV with 60" Moose blade and it does the job year in and year out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

fhon said:


> Alright, so I've finally had it with the snowblower. Seems like all we get is wet snow that the blower can't handle. So I've decided I need to get something to plow with. There are two problems I'm facing.
> 
> The driveway is steep. Steeper than it looks in the photo.
> I'm poor.
> ...


That RWD truck just might help you out with the right amount of weight and a set of chains.


----------



## fhon (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm mainly looking at small tractors right now. I've convinced myself I need a back up for mowing plus hauling wood and the leaf vac around the yard. What about one of the old power kings (2414 or similar) or lo boys? Their only 2wd but I don't plan on plowing up hill. Also looks like they're both 14hp. Seems low for the size.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

fhon..Ck C/L in VA. Lots of options with this tractor. Good Luck.
https://swva.craigslist.org/grd/6060279766.html


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> fhon..Ck C/L in VA. Lots of options with this tractor. Good Luck.
> https://swva.craigslist.org/grd/6060279766.html


Man!!, he sold that QUICK. I think it was a 1980, 18 HP. 4 wheel drive , 4 new shoes. Rear hitch. Looked like a solid front bumper for a plow,clean and maybe a good deal @ $2500 ?? lowblue:


----------

